# Anybody Installed A Deadbolt Lock On Main Door



## ouden5 (Oct 12, 2006)

I am a OB newbie and doing second post since getting 2006 23RS trailer last fall. Have not used but getting ready to start some mods. Last trailer I put a deadbolt lock for added security and piece of mind. I spent couple of nights looking at all the modifications. I saw no posts on this subject. I have seen trailers have storage door keys that work on another trailer.

Just bought a high quality Schlage deadbolt with key on exterior and lever on inside. It appears it will fit above the factory handle/lock and still work inside to flip the deadbolt lever thru the screen door slide panel. Any problems with installing one or suggestions. thanks This website is the greatest. I plan to do quickie flush install since snow just melted here. Then on to get rid of the tip out sink tray. yada yada


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

if you do it, plz post before, during and after pix! you may have some followers!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if you do it, plz post before, during and after pix! you may have some followers!


She's right. I have the same lock in stock, and the jig thingy to put the holes in the right place. Just haven't had the courage to start drilling holes...

Sluggo


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I, personally, don't worry about security with the lock from the factory. I lock the handle lock and the other lock, and, IMHO, there IS no getting in!! Maybe I'm wrong........maybe I crawled under the 27RSDS slide just for the heck of it..........







Several have had to call locksmiths to get them open.
Darlene


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> ...Just haven't had the courage to start drilling holes...
> 
> Sluggo


For security I prefer a .357. That way the only holes in the tt are if I miss. But I am not worried, they will be small and easy to patch.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

sgalady said:


> I, personally, don't worry about security with the lock from the factory. I lock the handle lock and the other lock, and, IMHO, there IS no getting in!! Maybe I'm wrong........maybe I crawled under the 27RSDS slide just for the heck of it..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think with factory locks locked...I think you would break the handle before you would get the door open









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I think with factory locks locked...I think you would break the handle before you would get the door open


I tend to agree. If someone wants in..... hey, it's a trailer, they'll get in, regardless.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I am fine with the factory deadbolt.........

If someone wants to get in, it really wouldn't be too hard to cut right through the wall if they really wanted something.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

STBNCBN said:


> ...Just haven't had the courage to start drilling holes...
> 
> Sluggo


For security I prefer a .357. That way the only holes in the tt are if I miss. But I am not worried, they will be small and easy to patch.








[/quote]

Actually with a .357 if you missed there would not only be holes in your trailer, but your neighbors, the one next to him, and probably three or four more down ...

But hey... thats what keeps the lawyers employed...

(But really -- you might want to look at .38 low velocity rounds instead of the hollow point Black Talon High Velocity .357 rounds -- LOL)


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> ...Just haven't had the courage to start drilling holes...
> 
> Sluggo


For security I prefer a .357. That way the only holes in the tt are if I miss. But I am not worried, they will be small and easy to patch.








[/quote]

Actually with a .357 if you missed there would not only be holes in your trailer, but your neighbors, the one next to him, and probably three or four more down ...

But hey... thats what keeps the lawyers employed...

(But really -- you might want to look at .38 low velocity rounds instead of the hollow point Black Talon High Velocity .357 rounds -- LOL)
[/quote]







This sounds like a great security system


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I installed a deadbolt on each door about 3 mos ago. Silver in color and keyed on both sides. Install it the same way you do in a regular door. Just use the template that comes with the lock. I used a Defiant brand lock, both keyed the same. I tried Schlage (sp?) first and the lock jiggled locked on one door while I was on the road. Just the way its made. The Defiant positively latched in either the open or closed position and won't jiggle to another position. At night we just latch the OB door latch lever.

A thief is looking for a quick and easy in and out. The TT with the deadbolt is going to be passed by. And btw there are only a few key combos for all the TTs from what my local dealer told me. Kinda like the case with outside storage panel door locks (there was an earlier thread on this). Lots of keys fit lots of TTs doors!

Don't be an easy mark,
Jim


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

STBNCBN said:


> ...Just haven't had the courage to start drilling holes...
> 
> Sluggo


For security I prefer a .357. That way the only holes in the tt are if I miss. But I am not worried, they will be small and easy to patch.








[/quote]
I agree with you but I use a .380 it's less likely to vent my neighbor's trailers if I miss. Then again, if anything like that should happen, it would be so close range I doubt a miss would be probable but anything is possible.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> ... And btw there are only a few key combos for all the TTs from what my local dealer told me. Kinda like the case with outside storage panel door locks (there was an earlier thread on this). Lots of keys fit lots of TTs doors!
> 
> Don't be an easy mark,
> Jim


is that true about the number of keys available...I know last time I left the rig at the dealer, they double checked that I had left my key because they said there is no master key for the deadbolt. The handle lock they said they had a master, even though it is the same key??? Am I misunderstanding?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PackerOutbacker said:


> I have seen trailers have storage door keys that work on another trailer.


The storage door key is common among many if not most trailers.

The front door keys are a different story. There is indeed a master key that works on the door lock, but the master does NOT work on the deadbolt. So, if you lock the deadbolt you can be reasonably sure nobody can get in (according to my locksmith). Here's a link  to my saga of duplicating RV keys, with some more details on the Outback lockset.

Ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The front door keys are a different story. There is indeed a master key that works on the door lock, but the master does NOT work on the deadbolt


Heard the same thing from my dealer. WhenI left it for repairs a couple years ago, he just wanted to make sure I hadn't locked the deadbolt, just the door only, before I left. That way he could use his master key to get in for service.

Mark


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

matty1 said:


> ... And btw there are only a few key combos for all the TTs from what my local dealer told me. Kinda like the case with outside storage panel door locks (there was an earlier thread on this). Lots of keys fit lots of TTs doors!
> 
> Don't be an easy mark,
> Jim


is that true about the number of keys available...I know last time I left the rig at the dealer, they double checked that I had left my key because they said there is no master key for the deadbolt. The handle lock they said they had a master, even though it is the same key??? Am I misunderstanding?
[/quote]

I just called another RV repair shop that I frequent. They said that there is a master key for the handle lock, but not for the original TT deadbolt. They didn't know about how many possible combinations there are for TT deadbolt keys however. Seem like Keystone would know this. There has to be duplication. There can't enough possible combinations to accommodate all the TTs out there. Just like there are duplications in household deadbolt keys. Go to any hardware store and look at the deadbolts. There is often quite a few locks in the same sales display keyed alike.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have been thinking of buying a Taurus .45/.410 revolver(shoots either).. I think a .410 shotgun shell wouldnt go too far, but it might put a bigger hole in the trailer... Ya think? lol.. I think it might be a fun gun to have... They are about 500 bucks.. They look very nasty..

Carey


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> ... And btw there are only a few key combos for all the TTs from what my local dealer told me. Kinda like the case with outside storage panel door locks (there was an earlier thread on this). Lots of keys fit lots of TTs doors!
> 
> Don't be an easy mark,
> Jim


is that true about the number of keys available...I know last time I left the rig at the dealer, they double checked that I had left my key because they said there is no master key for the deadbolt. The handle lock they said they had a master, even though it is the same key??? Am I misunderstanding?
[/quote]

I just called another RV repair shop that I frequent. They said that there is a master key for the handle lock, but not for the original TT deadbolt. They didn't know about how many possible combinations there are for TT deadbolt keys however. Seem like Keystone would know this. There has to be duplication. There can't enough possible combinations to accommodate all the TTs out there. Just like there are duplications in household deadbolt keys. Go to any hardware store and look at the deadbolts. There is often quite a few locks in the same sales display keyed alike.

Jim
[/quote]

I carry my ol' keying kit, so I can change the pins in the cylinder to a different key. Keep some cut keys on hand, too.

As for holes - all I create will be .05 under a half inch. I was thinking the deadbolt for to influence a casual thief to look for a lightly easier mark. Who knows - he might even think it a challenge -

Sluggo


----------

